# DIY Key West fishing



## tinydaniel78 (May 13, 2012)

Me and my brother are headed down to key west a week from thursday for his graduation present, we were planning on trying to fish ourselves as well as use a guide, just wanted to know if anyone out there had some spots from the bank to catch any fish.


----------



## FishingAddict (May 13, 2012)

Try the Channel #5 or #2 bridge.  I'd bet the tarpon are going on strong right now, but off the bridge you never know what you might catch- including a tarpon.


----------



## flingin1 (May 13, 2012)

they were every where this past week. we fished six days and catch all kind of fish.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 13, 2012)

I don't know about fishing from the shore on Key West, but the cuts between the islands have some decent fishing.  Live pinfish, finger mullet or whatever else you can get free lined through the passes ought to pick you up a fish or too.  I like casting tube lures on the flats for 'cuda, they are everywhere as the water warms on up.  I have done good with snapper at night in the passes and on the flats with live shrimp or cut squid.  It has been since the mid 80s since I did much shore bound fishing in the keys though.  Alot of folks fish the bridges at night, they catch a decent mess of fish too.  In key west there are a couple of head boats that go out every day.  Take your own tackle with jigs tipped with a little bit of squid and some fresh bait for yt snapper.  When you catch a decent fish for live bait send it on down to the bottom on a heavier rig for grouper, you would be suprised where they are likely to show up down in the keys.

I chartered a boat out of key west a couple of years ago to fish wood's wall for marlin, we raised a couple but did not connect, we passed up a mess of sails and dolphin on my call, I wanted a blue or nothing at all, this was in July though when the marlin are more likely to be down there (I was fishing on the aniversary of Hemingway's death) I even talked the captain to getting kinda close to Cuba.....

I love fishing in the Keys, there are all kinda things to fish for...Oh, there is an overnight head boat down there that targets large Grouper and mutton snapper along with other bottom fish and the occasional wahoo or dolphin too, it is called the Yankee Skipper or something along those lines...I have never fished it, there are a few boats that do that actually.

Oh yeah, you have to go to the original Sloppy Joe's and if you really want something different.....Crusty's (joking it is a drag show review club).


----------

